# Painting limestone fireplace



## janell (Aug 16, 2010)

I want to paint it not sure what to paint it with. It is white now & I really dont like it. My walls around the fireplace are light green. Any suggestions?


----------



## janell (Aug 16, 2010)

My fireplace was build in the 80's and is white. What do I paint it with? Any suggestions on color the walls around it are a light green?


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Please don't paint the fireplace. Just paint the walls. It will give the room a wholenew look.


----------

